# water hoses



## chickann (Sep 17, 2010)

Hi
only a water hose to get now and cannot work out which one to get, there seems to be a lot of variations of what people recommend. flat, garden hose, coiled, what length is best? what is everyones experience on this? are the taps at most campsites easy to drive the van to, or do you usually require a really long hose? what is the best length to get?not worried about food grade either.
cheers
ann


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Taps are not always easy to get to but usually they are. I carry a 5 metre blue plastic food grade hose with a standard screw on fitting on the end and also a roll out hose pipe none food grade. You can taste the difference in the water if I use the garden hose. Its horrid.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Ann

whatever length of food grade hose you get, it's always a foot short of the tap!!

we use the hose with a standard half inch hoselock connector - fits most outlets - with the back up of a rubber screw on connector. On the other end we#ve got one of these, you don;t need to stand holding the hose at the filler 8) :idea:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

We carry a watering can.

Can't be bothered moving the van to top up, and we usually need only about four or five cansful every couple of days.

Different of course if you are wilding and run the tank nearly empty. That would be a chore with the watering can - but we do carry a hose as well.

Dave


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

We carry a food grade flat hose 15 meters and another piece of the same about 3 meters for the easy to get at taps.
We have a large variety of connectors as we have come across so very strange taps abroad, even then we have needed some pretty Heath Robinson arrangements of cable ties etc to hold the connector to the tap, especially of one we found in France that actually tapered towards the tap outlet!


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

I carry 3 flat type two 15m,one 20m, my advice is never walk with water.

Dennis


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

i'm interested in this because we've got food grade hose but its a [email protected]@er to roll up and store, so whats the best roll flat hose, or small reel type ?


----------



## Caggsie (Aug 19, 2008)

We have two lengths, connected by a plastic connector to be used when having to get aroound the van. We always allow it to run through for a minute or two to allow for any nasties to run out rather than in the tank. We have practically every connector possible and for the one we don't have a push and hold type connector, does tend to get you wet if you put too much water pressure.


----------



## jonesy1 (Sep 28, 2008)

We have a food quality flat hose and use a garden hose small drum with a handle to keep it rolled up. We store it in the motorhome garage.

Les


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I'm pondering :roll: is garden hose a real no no for drinking water? firstly we only drink it in tea :lol: the rest is used for flushing and washing up.
I'm seriously considering fitting THIS in my locker next to my fill point.


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

We just took a length of hose from the garden. We use the water for drinking. We never buy bottled water. We've not had a problem since we started travelling in May 2010.

We have found that we've needed a range of connectors - generally we use hoze-lock and have 3 different size screw on ones and one which you tighten to fit. We also have a funnel and short length of hose for when we've had to fill from a good old-fashioned village pump!

L x


----------



## KSH (Apr 18, 2010)

I have a short hose for when I can get near a tap, a longer non food grade - 10m I think and have just bought a food grade flat hose on a reel, the flat hoses are usually a waste of time, kink, don't roll back up, have to wind it all the way out even if you want to use 2m of it, this one I have is flow through, just unwind what you want, I can't post the link on here but just google 
Brunner Hose Reel with new flat hose


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Eurika I think I've found it!








Mount it on the side wall of the locker, not so wide that I can't get the BBQ in too.
Not too long nor too short


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Just bought it. Less than £33 delivered.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

What's Chroination Phil? and where's your post gone :?

Why not convince hozelock that a food grade version would be a good seller :wink:

AND when they produce their very first pretty blue one you can give it to me complimentary like :lol:


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Techno100 said:


> Eurika I think I've found it!


Where did you get that one Techno?


----------



## siansdad (Sep 13, 2010)

Although we carry a hose and all the connectors, I usually fill the water tank using a 10 litre watering can. Its one of my first jobs each morning - two or three trips to the nearest tap refills the water we used the previous day. I don't think we've used the hose to refill yet - except when filling the tank before leaving home. 

Can't say I've ever noticed the difference in taste but then we always use bottled water for drinking and making squash etc.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Rosbotham said:


> Techno100 said:
> 
> 
> > Eurika I think I've found it!
> ...


Garden4less Claber Aquapass 15m Hose Cart


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Zebedee said:


> We carry a watering can.
> 
> Can't be bothered moving the van to top up, and we usually need only about four or five cansful every couple of days.
> 
> ...


As Dave says, we also carry a watering can and by the time that I would have got the hose out and sorted the correct adapter, I would have filled it with the can. 
We also do carry a long and short hose of non food grade but very rarly use it. 
Can't be bothered with thius food grade stuff, never hurt us and builds up the imune system


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Had to fill mine with my watering can last weekend as my outside tap had frozen (glad I didn't listen to Mrs R's suggestion to fill up on site...theirs was frozen as well) - took me 12 loads...


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Rosbotham said:


> Had to fill mine with my watering can last weekend as my outside tap had frozen (glad I didn't listen to Mrs R's suggestion to fill up on site...theirs was frozen as well) - took me 12 loads...


We always leave home with a full tank irespective of if we are wilding or not. We just arrive, park up and we are ready for anything. 
The fuel saving is neglegable and can't be bothered messing around like a caravan if and when we arrive at a site.


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

You misunderstood what I was saying Grath. I too travel with water tank full. However as the outside tap at my own home was frozen, the only way I could achieve that was to fill the tanks using the watering can trekking from my kitchen to drive...


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Techno100 said:


> What's Chroination Phil? and where's your post gone :?
> 
> Why not convince hozelock that a food grade version would be a good seller :wink:
> 
> AND when they produce their very first pretty blue one you can give it to me complimentary like :lol:


Hi I deleted my post as the guy said he had bought one already.
Cholrination is where the chroline part of the PVC (poly vinyl chloride) passes into the water from the plastic hose pipe.

We did and in fact do a food grade hose. Its white for use on posh yachts. I try to convince them here but its marketing...do they understand the normal man in the street - rarely.
Its only availabkle in mainland europe.

Does anyone know how many MHs there are in the uk and europe. i might just fire another email off.

Phill


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

http://www.justcanals.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=3807


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Rosbotham said:


> You misunderstood what I was saying Grath. I too travel with water tank full. However as the outside tap at my own home was frozen, the only way I could achieve that was to fill the tanks using the watering can trekking from my kitchen to drive...[/quote
> 
> Hi Rosbotham, no I did not misunderstand you,I knew wht you meant, maybe I went a bit off tack as I was agreeing with you about filling at home  and that we use a can
> maybe you misunderstood me  lol


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Techno100 said:


> Eurika I think I've found it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fitted now and loads of room left. New barBQ in bag on left too out of way ;-)


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

BTW I cut the last 2 metres off the end of my food grade hose and the white inner was black 8O 

From now on I'm going to follow good advice from the more experienced and only use tank water for washing & flushing. Drinking and cooking water from a 5 litre container filled direct from the mains.
This negates any need for food grade hose to fill the tank and as it gets filthy anyway I'll never drink tank water EVER.


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Hi Techno

Snap! Following your post the other day, liked the look of that so got one/fitted in my garage almost identically to yours. Short bit (designed for connecting reel to tap) is just the right length to reach the filler cap for my water tank, pull appropriate amount off reel to get to tap : in other words water runs opposite way through hose to "normal" use. Weird piping...almost like the rubber hoses used for gas connections.

One thing to be wary of - check the fitting of pipe-->connectors. One of mine hadn't been put together tightly enough in factory so leaked. Easy enough to fix, but not before soggy garage floor.

Paul


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Nice one :wink: Yes I sussed the loose couplers. The barbecue is ace too PLENTY big enough for 2 people.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Filled up with it first time this evening here at Rowntree Park. It was a real easy pleasure


----------



## chickann (Sep 17, 2010)

Techno100 said:


> Techno100 said:
> 
> 
> > Eurika I think I've found it!
> ...


ordered hose, as was never in stock with the other company really please with it, good size as well, had to order ours with swallow aquatics but needed some other bits as well so postage was free £37.00 for house, bargin , cheers for that.


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

I agree with Dave about chroination but I have had a non food flat hose on a reel, for the past 15 years and use it regularly and never suffer with taste problems however I do keep it clean! I fill up once with the hose on site and then refill with 2, 10 litre collapsible water carriers. I empty the 25 litre grey water container and bring back 2, 10 litre water carries on my fishing trolley. I have found this to be the easiest way of dealing with fresh and grey water without the need to keep moving the M/H.
We always drink from the tank because we know its clean as I follow my regime Cleaning Water Tanks - How Often?

Regards,

Graham


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I/we found the hose created a tcp type taste but we now fill a 5 litre bottle from the mains for tea making.


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Andy, Yes I know it can happen it depends on the hose. Mine is not poyethlene but impregnated canvas so there is no chroidation so to speak.

Graham


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I'm happy with it as it's so easy to use and put away  Mainly drink wine anyway


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi all,

Probably obvious - but I would suggest that, on every tank fill, before filling your tank make sure you run some water through your hose. We use a garden hose, but always run a little water through before each and every use.

No nasty taste from the tank water which we keep clean using Zappy's tablet regime.

Easy peasy.

Mind you, I'm liking the idea of getting a lighter reel and mounting it in a locker - very neat.


Regards,
John


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

The good thing is that it's dead easy to uncoil it all and then when winding it in all the water drains out 8)


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Are you converting your van into a Frankia?


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

No I don't like bending down :lol:

Pretty neat tho if you're 2 ft tall :wink:


----------

